# Any toothbrush and toothpaste recommendations?



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I never really brushed lucys teeth before and it may be time to start. Not that there are any issues or extra tarter these days, but i think it might be good to start doing. I tried it once before with my parents dogs toothbrush and she loved it. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for some good brands? Anything i should avoid when buying a toothbrush set? Any tips? How often should i brush her teeth?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

My dogs like the CET Beef Tartar Control toothpaste. It's a veterinary product, so you'll have to get it there, usually about $12 for a tube, but it lasts a long time. I like it because it is clear colored and doesn't look disgusting like some of the other ones.

I also prefer a regular toothbrush over finger brushes or special brushes.

Everyday is ideal, but a few times a week is good too. Some people will put the stuff by their own toothbrush so they remember the dog's too!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any other tips for something i can buy at a pet store?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My sister attends The Paul Mitchell School of Santa Barbara and actually sent our mom the John Paul Pet: Tooth and Gum Wipes. You can check them out at this website:

http://www.jppet.com/

I'll have to ask her how they worked out (I think she keeps forgetting to use them.) My sister is currently working to promote the pet line so I figured I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the product I use with my dog: Cain & Able kissable toothpaste and toothbrush for dogs 

Khyber likes this toothpaste and puts up with brushing fairly well. I like how the toothbrush is made with the bristles on 3 inward pointing heads. Works really well.

Unfortunately, khyber will also chew a bit on the toothbrush as I'm brushing and it just doesn't stand up this kind of abuse for long. I think I paid 10 to 12 dollars for the toothbrush and toothpaste combo, and I think you can get a tube by itself for 6 dollars. The toothbrush is just too expensive to keep replacing IMHO. I think it would be great if your dog isn't a toothbrush chewer.

I've found that the soft bristle people generic toothbrushes at the grocery store last longer and are cheaper. I only buy the ones with soft bristles because I think anything stiffer is hard on the gums.

I don't brush his teeth everyday because his raw diet does a pretty good job of keeping his teeth clean. I'll usually brush them every couple days.


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Virbac Enzymatic Toothpaste. got it from my vet.

it works better than the store bought kind in my opinion


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the Kissable toothpaste on Chance as well. He really likes the taste of it. (He's chewed up a whole tube before :S)

I also use a human toothbrush. I don't see the point in spending $6+ on a toothbrush from the pet store when a cheap $1-$2 brush from Wal-Mart works just as well.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Can you use human toothpaste?


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I don't think you can use human toothpaste. I think the fluoride in it is bad for the dogs.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Human toothpaste is toxic to dogs, you need to buy dog toothpaste.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm almost positive we use Petrodex, it comes in dog friendly flavors and Sean has no complaints.


----------

